# Looking to get a new plow



## calc41 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello, I have a 2002 Ford Ranger with extended cab & a 4.0 with automatic. I've been checking around for a plow & I'm not sure what would be the best one to get. I used to have a Ford F250 with a Meyers & that is the only experience I have with plows. I only plow my mother-in-laws 300 foot driveway & 2 small parking lots that are about 40' x 60' with a 60 ' driveway between them. I've got prices on A Meyers Homesteader, a Snow Dog (don't know that model), a Boss,& a Hiniker. They are all supposed to be 68" & lighter weight for the Ranger. I don't have any experience with any of them so I could use some help. Sorry about being so long winded. Cal


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snoway plow will work.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know if you could find a dealer to put one on a Ranger but, a 7.5' Fisher HT would be a pretty good plow for a Ranger IMO. If you can't get a Fisher HT, I would go with a Boss Sport Duty.


----------



## calc41 (Nov 21, 2012)

*new plow*

I've been tossing back & forth with the Snow way 22 with down pressure or the Boss Sports plow. I don't want to put too much strain on the truck. The Snow Way is $5000 & the Boss is about $4000. Not sure how much better the down pressure would be for the extra $.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Western Suburbanite(80" is 250lbs, 88is 270lbs)
Fisher Homesteader (80" is 250lbs, 88" is 280lbs)
Blizzard Sport utility(86" is 370lbs, 80" is 355)
Snow Dog MD series(80" is 380lbs, 90" is 400lbs)
Sno-way 22 series(80" is 275lbs, 90" is 284lbs

Are all considerations

I personally would go with a Ligther plow

I have an 04 ranger(same setup as you) I didn't want a plastic plow, i though they were to cheaply built.

I found an older Western Unimount SUV 6.5'(the lighter of the 2 6.5' steel blades a GUESS of 350-400lbs) and adapted it to my ranger. It takes all my truck can do to handle the weight. I added the heaviest torsion bar available AND I have Timbrens in the front. It still squats pretty good when I raise the blade. I typically have 5-700lb in the bed up against the tailgate. The truck pushes snow just fine, but the front suspension just does not like the weightI only do mine, my neighbors and my mothers drive. I am gathering parts to do a coil over conversion in the front to help. I also made some wings to make the blade 7.5' It kept running over snow in turns. I recommend going with al least 7' 4"


----------



## calc41 (Nov 21, 2012)

I think I might go with a Meyers Drive Pro. Does any have any experience with it?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

calc41;1667984 said:


> I think I might go with a Meyers Drive Pro. Does any have any experience with it?


From what I can see, Meyers does NOT offer a plow for your ranger


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

calc41;1667984 said:


> I think I might go with a Meyers Drive Pro. Does any have any experience with it?


I own a 98 Ranger with a 6'8 Drive Pro. Havnt been able to plow with it yet but I will certainly say that the truck doesn't squat too bad with it on. I know another guy said his front end sags pretty good but I cranked up my T bars during the summer and the front probably only drops 3-4 inches. I like the pumps on the meyer as they are the same that are used on all other models in their line up for the most part. I can put some pictures of my truck up if you want but I don't have one from the side to show how it sits. I can answer any questions you want on the drive pro


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

The suspension dropping 3-4" is not a lot?!?!?!?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Diesel_brad;1668281 said:


> From what I can see, Meyers does NOT offer a plow for your ranger


I got an option of the 6'8 and 6'0 for his truck. You have to go in under SUV for some reason...
http://www.meyerproducts.com/ezmatch.aspx


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Diesel_brad;1668294 said:


> The suspension dropping 3-4" is not a lot?!?!?!?


How much distance between your tire and wheel well is there on your truck? Mine is just shy of 9" with no plow on, so no 3" really isn't bad. Its back at stock height before the T bar crank on my truck. This is also with no ballast weight, which will pick up the front end even more.

And seeing as this plow was originally made for 1/2 ton trucks and still is id say the ranger carries it very well.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is my truck


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

SnowFakers;1668297 said:


> How much distance between your tire and wheel well is there on your truck? Mine is just shy of 9" with no plow on, so no 3" really isn't bad. Its back at stock height before the T bar crank on my truck. This is also with no ballast weight, which will pick up the front end even more.
> 
> And seeing as this plow was originally made for 1/2 ton trucks and still is id say the ranger carries it very well.


With no plow I have 5.5" But I am also running a 32" tire


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Diesel_brad;1668302 said:


> With no plow I have 5.5" But I am also running a 32" tire


Im interested in your wings, have any pictures of it and the build?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

SnowFakers;1668308 said:


> Im interested in your wings, have any pictures of it and the build?


I would not consider the meyers 6'8" plow for a full-size truck. After all when angles it is narrower than a full-size truck which does not good

here are some pics of my wings. I mimicked the Factory Wester wings the best I could




http://s108.photobucket.com/user/diesel_brad/media/04 Ranger SCSB/DSC03226_zps70fbbb5f.jpg.html


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

[/URL]


The old Buyers wings(plow was 8'6" wideTOO WIDE)


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

it is a small truck...don't oversize the plow...go light, take your time plowing, counter weight the plow as suggested on the maufactures site...I know of a poly plow on an s-10 pickup for 6yrs and no problems plowing his store lot...but he takes his time!

as for the western pics....looks like the plow is on the wrong truck, should be on the ford


----------



## calc41 (Nov 21, 2012)

The Meyer drive pro is supposed to be for rangers & small 4x4s from what
I've been able to find out. 2 different dealers have told me it was made for
the Ranger.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

calc41;1668585 said:


> The Meyer drive pro is supposed to be for rangers & small 4x4s from what
> I've been able to find out. 2 different dealers have told me it was made for
> the Ranger.


Yes, but 400lbs is HEAVY for the little truck to handle


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

calc41;1668585 said:


> The Meyer drive pro is supposed to be for rangers & small 4x4s from what
> I've been able to find out. 2 different dealers have told me it was made for
> the Ranger.


The drive pro is one of the few commercial duty plows for the ranger, Im very happy with mine so far and I have to say that the truck handles the weight just fine.


----------

